# Getting Fines to settle quickly



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 16, 2010)

Instead of waiting 24 hours for all your fines in liquid to properly settle to the bottom of your container.I was using a small fan pointed at a 45 degree angle atop of the container.This method took 1/24 the time depending on container size.

I have since completed a vibrating table which I constructed and customized from a old vibrating tabe that I canabolized. I have managed to refine the time of settlement down to 5 minutes for a 5 gallon bucket.I do not have the exact axial vibration measurements needed to acheive this ( no time to set up and install sensoring) but I have made marks made along the speed control knob so I can speed dial.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 17, 2010)

Excellent idea!

Does it work for dirty solutions with lots of fine particulate (ie: suspensions)?

Steve


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 17, 2010)

If your outside A/C condenser has a vibration to it you can put your container on top of it. I have only used it on washed solutions that are non acid.


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 17, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> Does it work for dirty solutions with lots of fine particulate (ie: suspensions)?
> 
> Steve



Yes it does.However if your container is scratched or etched it will settle and fill within either those first until they become flush with the inside walls of your container. So best bet is just set aside containers just for settleing that have not been comprimised.


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 17, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> If your outside A/C condenser has a vibration to it you can put your container on top of it. I have only used it on washed solutions that are non acid.




different density fluid is Exactly why I constructed the table. marks on control knobs indicate different fluid densitys


----------



## teabone (Jun 19, 2010)

Heating the solutions to above 150 degrees will also speed up the process. This is something that I've been doing for a while. I like your idea on the vibrating , I will have to give that a shot , as I routinely deal with dirty solutions.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 19, 2010)

I expirieced, as teabone mentioned, that heat helps w/settl'n the fines. I had left my first batch from sulphuric cell by a window after rinsing for a couple of days because of fines on top & thru the solution. I pulled up the shades to let some sun lite in & a couple of hours later, 99% of all fines were @ the bottom. I've also tried tapp'n the sides of the pots & it also helps settling the fines. 
So, my daughter has a couple of pedicure "bowls" for soak'n one's feet, w/heater & vibrator, & guess what... :mrgreen: 

I'll let you know how it worked.

Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 19, 2010)

A mist of water will often help settle stuff that is floating on top of the solution. I have also had good luck using anti-foam agents that are sold in the rug shampooer rental area of grocery stores. I diluted the stuff about 10:1 with water and put it in a spray bottle. This also works well to help get a foaming reaction under control, as long as it isn't too vigorous.


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 19, 2010)

What I do when the fines tend to foam or coagulate at the top of the liquid is throw it on the magnetic stirer before I vibrate it down. Giving it a vigorous stir and mix will acheive the same results.Doing this allows those top floating fines to get caught under the heavy seddiment and will fall to the bottom easier.

For those who do not have the availability to a means of vibration to apply to the liquid.Using sound waves is just as affective.Wire up an old bass speaker and fit it so it is about 12" above your mix with the speaker facing directly twoards the top of your container.Then just play around with different sounds that have deep bass untill you find the correct sound wave to send hose fines to the bottom.

( Is there a spellcheck option when posting?)

Sean B


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 19, 2010)

manchvegassalvage said:


> ( Is there a spellcheck option when posting?)


Cut and paste is all I know of. I use Outlook Express for the purpose. 

I am somewhat dyslexic, so I always spell check. I touch type, not hunt and peck. Been known to type a three letter word in reverse, and it isn't getting better with experience. I, somewhat embarrassingly, suggest that I have my errors up to about 60 wpm. 

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 19, 2010)

For some reason, I automatically get spell-check when making a post normally on the forum. I've always had it and I just assumed that spell-check was built into the forum. However, if not, it must be somehow done through some other program that I have installed on my computer. MS Word, maybe?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 19, 2010)

Firefox automatically spell checks. That's what I'm using.

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 19, 2010)

GSP, yes that's another way i've been able the settle the fines from the top. 
I've also been want'n to ask about the detergent, I've used dishwashing machine liquid,for keep'n the fine placer gold from floating when using a blue bowl. 

Thank you all!

Phil


----------

